# Slime In Sump Pit



## VanMark (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi The water that enters my plastic sump pit appears clean when it comes in. I notice there is like a black slime developing around inside of liner. I tried cleaning it but it keeps coming back. Is there way to prevent it? I dont want to add bleach or anything as It would effect sump pump


----------



## frodo (Mar 14, 2016)

bleach.......does not harm sump pumps


----------



## nealtw (Mar 14, 2016)

Algae eating food in the water, clean three or four times a year.


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 14, 2016)

Bleach can eat rubber parts, but if you only use it occasionally it shouldn't cause a problem.  How often does your sump cycle?  2000 Flushes will eat the rubber parts inside a toilet and should be avoided especially in a toilet that is infrequently used.  I wonder if you could use that in your sump?   I would only do it if the sump frequently cycled though.


----------



## frodo (Mar 15, 2016)

if worried about the pump, pull the pump, 1/2 cup per 5 gallons water applied with sprayer to walls,
and   pour into water .flush after treatment

  spray pump with solution ,  set pump back in pit


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2016)

Just a thought.


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 15, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Just a thought.



Pretty much the same as 2000 Flushes, both are bleach.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> Pretty much the same as 2000 Flushes, both are bleach.



You guys were talking about bleach but it wasn't clear if you were just using it on a cleaning rag or just dumping some in.
I just figured a slow delivery system might be as effective or slow down the cleaning need.


----------



## frodo (Mar 22, 2016)

damn,  that slime still in that pit ?


----------



## VanMark (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes I,m just concerned about creating more of mess than i started with.The new sump pump suggested monthly cleaning for debri but didnt say how to go about it or where to look? I,ve never seen that on previous pumps I have bought. The system cycles pretty well every 20 minutes or so. Have alot of ground water here.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 28, 2016)

Where does the water get pumped to? if it goes to your yard, you probably don't want harsh chemicals in there constantly. On the other hand, if it goes to a sewage line, then it will be treated anyway and the bleach couldn't hurt.
Does the sump pit empty completely when it is pumped? Slime would indicate that it is always wet. You may have better luck with an algaecide instead of bleach.


----------



## frodo (Mar 28, 2016)

I am thinking your pump is either to high or your float is not adjusted.

sounds like you are not pumping all the water out of the pit. and the water that is staying is sliming up

see the difference ?


----------



## VanMark (Aug 16, 2016)

Just to follow up. I took a toilet brush and sprayed the liner with scrubbing bubbles. A day later I put in a cup of bleach then followed it up with another cup a week after that and havent had a problem since. I was kind of worried as I was getting slime in the discharge line which is about 40 feet from my ditch. So far so good


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2016)

We like follow-ups:trophy:


----------

